# Studio One 3.3 released - Notion integration and disable tracks



## jonathanwright (Aug 25, 2016)

Quite interesting for a point update.

Here's a video about it.



Here are the release notes.

*Version 3.3 Release Notes (August 25, 2016):
New features and improvements:*

• Integration with Notion 6: transfer audio and note data between Studio One and
Notion, anywhere on your network
• One-click global Effects on/off
• Combined On/Off for multiple selected Effects and Instruments
• Disable Tracks, Instruments or Plug-ins
• New Autofill option for multitrack drum quantization in Slice mode
• New video engines replacing QuickTime
(Win: Microsoft Media Foundation; OS X: AV Foundation)
• Transform tool for note velocity
• Performance improvements for Mix Engine FX
• ¼T added to Quantize grid
• Updated MP3 decoder (compatibility improvements)
• Improved tape-style monitoring
• Copy Track now includes automation
• Resizing notes respects initial mouse offset
• Note events no longer jump when clicked
• Note events no longer played when deleting or lassoing
• New crop events and note selection shortcuts in Music Editor
• Navigate between channels from plug-in header
• Multi Instrument sub outputs now listed in stem export
• Mixdown without master effects state now saved
• [Studio 192 / Studio 192 Mobile] Direct control of Mute, Dim, Talk and speaker
selection from Studio One mixer (requires UC Surface 1.8.1)

*The following issues have been fixed:*
• Extract Audio from Video not working (macOS - 64-bit)
• Crash with Console Shaper
• Missing audio in Melodyne when event is trimmed
• Crash when exporting many audio clips via drag&drop to Browser
• Double-click on a negative bar value in Melodyne ruler starts playback from current
play-cursor position
• Automation does not follow when dragging event to Scratch Pad
• Automation bracket tool is jumpy on certain track heights
• Magnifier tool shortcut (shift+alt) shouldn't toggle snapping
• Add ranges via SHIFT should not deactivate snap
• Extra automation point created when copying
• Part automation of layered parts are lost on merge
• [Win| Switched to dynamic Universal C Runtime (increases number of simultaneous
unique plug-ins)
• Crash when entering faulty ISRC code
• Crash after canceling external instrument bounce
• GUI update very slow when lots of events are in a folder
• “Record Takes" for part automation broken
• Crash after canceling external instrument bounce
• Tooltips missing when changing event volume
• Bus channel order changed after mixdown
• Track within a folder changes position after transform
• Time-stretched audio is shifted by 1 sample on each bounce
• Move folder track under another open folder not possible
• [OS X] GUI glitches with Melodyne 4 on Retina Macs
• Crash when disconnecting external storage
• Crash in Presence XT scripting engine


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 25, 2016)

Nice! Wish they had done some additional work on the UI color scheme options and waveform display. And some articulation switching mechanism (like expression maps).


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Nice! Wish they had done some additional work on the UI color scheme options and waveform display. And some articulation switching mechanism (like expression maps).



I agree, I think this 3.3 update was mostly focused on the Notion 6 Integration with Studio one 3. 

I'm guessing the next S1 update v 3.5 might focus more on these types of features. 

So far, they have done a wonderful job with the new features added in version 3.3 ! I don't have Notion, so this might be a good time to add Notion 6


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2016)

Here is a good video overview of the new features in Studio One v 3.3 version


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 25, 2016)

Apparently Notion is just $50 right now for S1 Pro owners. Have no upgraded my Sibelius First license due to Avid's high pricing schemes (and I've basically stopped using Pro Tools).


----------



## lucor (Aug 25, 2016)

Notion integration AND disable tracks? Man, if Cubase/Steinberg doesn't come up with something incredible in their 9.0 update I might be gone for good.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2016)

5Lives said:


> Apparently Notion is just $50 right now for S1 Pro owners. Have no upgraded my Sibelius First license due to Avid's high pricing schemes (and I've basically stopped using Pro Tools).



Is *Notion 6* $50. for an Upgrade from previous Notion versions ? or valid for any S1 Pro 3 Owner ? Where is it showing this info. ? 

I don't have Notion, but own S1 Pro v3 . I see Notion 6 priced at $149.95 at the Presonus Store.


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 25, 2016)

i might be wrong, but i think also the performance is much better now. only played with the update a few minutes though.

the new features are awesome, and i hope they will come up with a chord track aswell.


----------



## Mucusman (Aug 25, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Is *Notion 6* $50. for an Upgrade from previous Notion versions ? or valid for any S1 Pro 3 Owner ? Where is it showing this info. ?
> 
> I don't have Notion, but own S1 Pro v3 . I see Notion 6 priced at $149.95 at the Presonus Store.



I was in your shoes earlier today. Yes, it's $50 for owners of S1 Pro. 

To find that option, get to the Buy section for Notion 6, then select the "Notion Upgrades/Crossgrade" option. There you'll find the link to buy it for $50. (Edit: Or... see next post for the link -- why didn't I think of adding that?)

I did just that today.


----------



## 5Lives (Aug 25, 2016)

https://shop.presonus.com/products/software/notion-prods/notion-upgradescrossgrade


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 25, 2016)

Seems that the bug with EW PLAY causing insane CPU spikes hasn't been fixed (no, the known workarounds don't work for me). I hope that PLAY 5 will fix this, as Studio One 3 is getting more and more tempting with each update.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 25, 2016)

Yup.. Grabbed one! at 50 bucks it's a steal.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2016)

Mucusman said:


> I was in your shoes earlier today. Yes, it's $50 for owners of S1 Pro.
> 
> To find that option, get to the Buy section for Notion 6, then select the "Notion Upgrades/Crossgrade" option. There you'll find the link to buy it for $50. (Edit: Or... see next post for the link -- why didn't I think of adding that?)
> 
> I did just that today.



Thanks for the feedback. It is so easy to miss the crossgrade option.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 25, 2016)

gtrwll said:


> Seems that the bug with EW PLAY causing insane CPU spikes hasn't been fixed (no, the known workarounds don't work for me). I hope that PLAY 5 will fix this, as Studio One 3 is getting more and more tempting with each update.



Is this issue on both Mac and PC, or just Mac ? 

You can always use VSL VE-Pro 6 to host demanding VST Instruments, and keep S1 dedicated to editing midi, and audio. Anyways.. Hope Presonus improves the CPU issues with some VSTs.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 25, 2016)

Reports of the new upgrade freezes on start up when it comes to the aria integration. I'm a victim of this.


----------



## gtrwll (Aug 25, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Is this issue on both Mac and PC, or just Mac ?
> 
> You can always use VSL VE-Pro 6 to host demanding VST Instruments, and keep S1 dedicated to editing midi, and audio. Anyways.. Hope Presonus improves the CPU issues with some VSTs.



PC for me. VEP or ReWiring was a good idea but is not helping when QL Spaces causes the spikes as well.


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 26, 2016)

If the geniuses at presonus fix the CPU spikes and make a video track so you can be able to score a video like Cubase and Steinberg doesnt do any meaningful updates in cubase v9 then Studio One will be the DAW of choice for MANY composers. So many great and simple innovations in that DAW that make composing a breeze and workflow is amazing!


----------



## thov72 (Aug 26, 2016)

wahooooo! grabbed it!!


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 26, 2016)

routing of tracks doesnt get saved/restored when disabling tracks. wonder if this is on purpse or a bug.


----------



## EvilDragon (Aug 26, 2016)

IoannisGutevas said:


> If the geniuses at presonus fix the CPU spikes



Snowball's chance in hell of that happening, IMHO...


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 26, 2016)

Heroix said:


> routing of tracks doesnt get saved/restored when disabling tracks. wonder if this is on purpse or a bug.



Big bummer...


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 26, 2016)

Heroix said:


> routing of tracks doesnt get saved/restored when disabling tracks. wonder if this is on purpse or a bug.



Yes, here as well.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 26, 2016)

Same here, hopefully it's something that will be remedied soon.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 26, 2016)

jonathanwright said:


> Same here, hopefully it's something that will be remedied soon.


Are you all on Mac?


----------



## MarcelM (Aug 26, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Are you all on Mac?



iam on windows.

iam sure this will get fixed, but besides that studio one is on a very very good way.

also i dont have cpu spikes with play for example, but some other people have.

presonus really listens to the userbase and i could imagine that s1 will be the best daw one day.


----------



## C-Wave (Aug 26, 2016)

Three semi-major updates since they released 3.0 exactly one year ago.
I would say that's very fast. Notice that most what they did in 3.3 is from the list of user requests on their forum. I think 4.0 will be here same time next year with the biggies requested so far.


----------



## jonathanwright (Aug 26, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Are you all on Mac?



I'm on a Mac.



C-Wave said:


> Three semi-major updates since they released 3.0 exactly one year ago.
> I would say that's very fast. Notice that most what they did in 3.3 is from the list of user requests on their forum. I think 4.0 will be here same time next year with the biggies requested so far.



I agree, I'd be concerned about the issues but they are releasing updates regularly and are very responsive in support.


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 26, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> Are you all on Mac?


 Windows 10.
Other than that. Everything pretty sweet.
CPU loads seems to be a bit better for me.

Thinking about upgrading (well almost certainly for £45) to Notion 6.
Looks pretty cool the way it will integrate with ST1.


----------



## AdrianQ (Aug 26, 2016)

Just installed the 3.3 demo. It was my first time trying Studio One and I've been feeling frustrated with Logic Pro X this month since the latest VE Pro update made instance-per-instrument so clunky, so the timing is great. After a few "wtf?" moments coming from another DAW, my tour had me feeling like it could very well be the answer, as the VE Pro integration didn't have any of the frustrations that Logic faces and the interface feels very modern, responsive, and to the point.

But then... I recorded a track and went in to figure out how I'd change articulations without keyswitches. I use Art Conductor in Logic. Being able to change articulations as an automation, complete with the articulation labels in the track lanes, which unlike keyswitches don't require scrubbing back to the appropriate switch before playing with no clear idea of which articulation was active (S1 does let you name keys in the piano roll, which is awesome, but as people point out in the forum the keyswitches are pretty much always scrolled out of view).

It looks like it's a frequently requested item based on the vote count on this feature request and I haven't found a good solution. The closest thing I could find appears to require using their Presence XT virtual instrument engine and both editing and scripting instruments.

Am I right that keyswitching is the name of the game in Studio One? If so, it's going to be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## devonmyles (Aug 27, 2016)

Notion 6 Integration with ST1 not as good as a I thought.
Why all this messing about ? Why not just have a notation score editor within ST1?
I know it must be a ball ache to code for this, but other DAW's have it.

Oh well, one day perhaps.
https://forums.presonus.com/viewtopic.php?f=213&t=20616&p=112442#p112442


----------



## emid (Aug 27, 2016)

IoannisGutevas said:


> If the geniuses at presonus fix the CPU spikes



This is the reason why I am not using it anymore. I won't be upgrading it until Presonus rectifies this very old and basic demand.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 27, 2016)

Kind of a bummer to read about the current issues with Studio One Pro v3, here, and on many other forums.

I was just starting to learn this DAW, and will continue to do so, but I will not be using it for any serious work at this time, and stick to my primary DAW, Cubase Pro 8.5.20 (PC).

I really love the workflow in S1v3, and was so eager to use it more, but sadly, I will have to delay this until Presonus improves, and fixes the current issues with S1v3, and possibly add more important missing, and some new useful ones.

Any Cubase Pro users who are also using Studio One Pro v3 ? What are your thoughts on this ?


----------



## IoannisGutevas (Aug 27, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Any Cubase Pro users who are also using Studio One Pro v3 ? What are your thoughts on this ?



Ι do my friend. I have Cubase 8.5 but im in love with Studio One v3. I had CPU spikes but after using VEPro 5 with it everying runs smoothly. I've been using Cubase since version 5 and the workflow of Studio One is (at least for me) leaps and bounds ahead of cubase. The only real "complain" i have towards S1 compared to cubase is that when you wanna score a film , cubase is miles ahead in finding tempo and the spots you wanna emphasize. 

But i have good faith that the guys in s1 will bring us some amazing and innovative tools to do that also!


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 27, 2016)

IoannisGutevas said:


> Ι do my friend. I have Cubase 8.5 but im in love with Studio One v3. I had CPU spikes but after using VEPro 5 with it everying runs smoothly. I've been using Cubase since version 5 and the workflow of Studio One is (at least for me) leaps and bounds ahead of cubase. The only real "complain" i have towards S1 compared to cubase is that when you wanna score a film , cubase is miles ahead in finding tempo and the spots you wanna emphasize.
> 
> But i have good faith that the guys in s1 will bring us some amazing and innovative tools to do that also!



The magic word is 'Workflow' !

I agree, as I was learning about Studio One Pro v3, and comparing how fluid, and smooth, and fast the workflow is compared to Cubase, it was so refreshing, although these two DAWs are very similar in a general sense. (kind of like cousins) 

Let's hope the Presonus does not ignore these issues, and put their full attention, and focus on fixing the current issues.


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 27, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> *The magic word is 'Workflow' !*
> 
> I agree, as I was learning about Studio One Pro v3, and comparing how fluid, and smooth, and fast the workflow is compared to Cubase, it was so refreshing, although these two DAWs are very similar in a general sense. (kind of like cousins)
> 
> Let's hope the Presonus does not ignore these issues, and put their full attention, and focus on fixing the current issues.



Something I always like about S1 is it's easy to transition from another DAW. A couple of weeks ago I discovered Acostica Mixcraft and was surprised how it was quick and easy to make something. It lacks a few big time features but it was also light on system resources.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

AdrianQ said:


> Just installed the 3.3 demo. It was my first time trying Studio One and I've been feeling frustrated with Logic Pro X this month since the latest VE Pro update made instance-per-instrument so clunky, so the timing is great. After a few "wtf?" moments coming from another DAW, my tour had me feeling like it could very well be the answer, as the VE Pro integration didn't have any of the frustrations that Logic faces and the interface feels very modern, responsive, and to the point.



I made the switch and haven't looked back. I've gone from Sonar to Nuendo to Logic to Studio One. Studio One is the best fit for me.


----------



## muziksculp (Aug 29, 2016)

robgb said:


> I made the switch and haven't looked back. I've gone from Sonar to Nuendo to Logic to Studio One. Studio One is the best fit for me.



Cool ! 

Are you using it with a large orchestral template ? How is it holding up as far CPU usage ? 

I'm guessing one can always pair it with VSL VE-Pro to keep the load off S1 and have VE-Pro do most of the heavy lifting. 

Have you updated to version 3.30 ? Your thoughts about it if you did update. 

Thanks for the feedback,
Muziksculp


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

muziksculp said:


> Have you updated to version 3.30 ? Your thoughts about it if you did update.
> 
> Thanks for the feedback,
> Muziksculp


 Actually, I'm still using 2.6. Haven't found a need to update just yet but will eventually. I run multiple instances of Kontakt and effects with very little CPU spike on my iMac. Everything runs like a charm.


----------



## Musicam (Aug 29, 2016)

Can I use Studio One 3.3 with chords like Cubase?


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 29, 2016)

Musicam said:


> Can I use Studio One 3.3 with chords like Cubase?



As in chord track or Chord Pads? No S1 doesn't have a chord track or chord pads yet. To be fair I have Cubase 8.5 and rarely use the Chord Pads though I do use the chord track sometimes to write in all the chords for reference while composing. In S1 you could use the marker track for the same purpose since you have the Arranger track for the main song sections...


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

InLight-Tone said:


> As in chord track or Chord Pads? No S1 doesn't have a chord track or chord pads yet. To be fair I have Cubase 8.5 and rarely use the Chord Pads though I do use the chord track sometimes to write in all the chords for reference while composing. In S1 you could use the marker track for the same purpose since you have the Arranger track for the main song sections...



Actually, if I remember correctly from the S1 3 demo I downloaded awhile back, it DOES include chords. They have an instrument built in called Chorder.


----------



## robgb (Aug 29, 2016)

Chorder tool here:


----------



## samphony (Aug 29, 2016)

AdrianQ said:


> Just installed the 3.3 demo. It was my first time trying Studio One and I've been feeling frustrated with Logic Pro X this month since the latest VE Pro update made instance-per-instrument so clunky, so the timing is great. After a few "wtf?" moments coming from another DAW, my tour had me feeling like it could very well be the answer, as the VE Pro integration didn't have any of the frustrations that Logic faces and the interface feels very modern, responsive, and to the point.
> 
> But then... I recorded a track and went in to figure out how I'd change articulations without keyswitches. I use Art Conductor in Logic. Being able to change articulations as an automation, complete with the articulation labels in the track lanes, which unlike keyswitches don't require scrubbing back to the appropriate switch before playing with no clear idea of which articulation was active (S1 does let you name keys in the piano roll, which is awesome, but as people point out in the forum the keyswitches are pretty much always scrolled out of view).
> 
> ...



Yeah. That is my feature request. Ive updated it recently to be integrated as a note fx like the arpeggiator. It is only based on articulations (bound to notes). It's just a raw concept. I've created a similar one for logic. At this time there is no elegant way for studio one to articulation switching other than single tracks per articulation or key switches on the same or separate track. Another thing on the list is the invasive (auto)save process where it blocks your workflow when working with larger templates/projects while saving the song file. I know and have faith that a lot of the issues some users have will be resolved. More sooner than later.


----------



## InLight-Tone (Aug 29, 2016)

robgb said:


> Actually, if I remember correctly from the S1 3 demo I downloaded awhile back, it DOES include chords. They have an instrument built in called Chorder.



Oh thanks, I've only briefly demoed so far but it runs speedy compared to Cubase for me, so I'm keeping a close eye on it for sure...


----------



## AdrianQ (Aug 29, 2016)

samphony said:


> Yeah. That is my feature request. Ive updated it recently to be integrated as a note fx like the arpeggiator. It is only based on articulations (bound to notes).



It's a great request, and thorough too.



samphony said:


> At this time there is no elegant way for studio one to articulation switching other than single tracks per articulation or key switches on the same or separate track.



Ah, that's a shame. I added a vote to that feature request so hopefully they'll send an email when they implement something like it, even if my demo has expired.


----------



## esencia (Aug 29, 2016)

They are pushing hard with their updates...
I love the audio engine of Studio One, IMHO is better than logic or Cubase.

But I'm selling my license because right now I need to face a project with intensive midi programming + avid artist support.
http://vi-control.net/community/threads/wt-trade-presonus-studio-one-3-pro-for-cubase-8-5-pro.55407/
(sorry for the off -topic)


----------



## samphony (Aug 30, 2016)

esencia said:


> They are pushing hard with their updates...
> I love the audio engine of Studio One, IMHO is better than logic or Cubase.
> 
> But I'm selling my license because right now I need to face a project with intensive midi programming + avid artist support.
> ...



Yeah look at it again in a year from now!


----------



## samphony (Aug 30, 2016)

AdrianQ said:


> It's a great request, and thorough too.
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, that's a shame. I added a vote to that feature request so hopefully they'll send an email when they implement something like it, even if my demo has expired.


Hopefully better than my raw concept and hopefully easy and elegant to setup and maintain.


----------



## esencia (Aug 30, 2016)

samphony said:


> Yeah look at it again in a year from now!


What do you mean?
Eucon? Or what?


----------



## samphony (Aug 31, 2016)

esencia said:


> What do you mean?
> Eucon? Or what?



No I meant if you think it needs more time to become what you are looking for then look at it later again. And related to EUCON I requested that 4 years ago several times and don't think they will ever integrate that protocol. I sold my artist controllers last year.


----------



## esencia (Aug 31, 2016)

samphony said:


> No I meant if you think it needs more time to become what you are looking for then look at it later again. And related to EUCON I requested that 4 years ago several times and don't think they will ever integrate that protocol. I sold my artist controllers last year.


agree
it´s sad that they won´t put some effort to be eucon compatible:
logic, cubase, nuendo, protools, Sonar, Digital Performer, pyramix, Sequoia, adobe audition... All of them are eucon compatible..


----------



## kitekrazy (Sep 2, 2016)

esencia said:


> *They are pushing hard with their updates...*
> I love the audio engine of Studio One, IMHO is better than logic or Cubase.
> 
> But I'm selling my license because right now I need to face a project with intensive midi programming + avid artist support.
> ...



Not for me. Still no update on the Melodyne 2 fix. I don't really care to spend money on a Melodyne 4 upgrade just to use 3.3. Also updated to Notion 6.


----------



## steveo42 (Sep 2, 2016)

Lot's of bugs guys.. I'm a Studio One junkie and honestly past upgrades have been pretty much transparent for me. This one, not so much. Biggest problem is Ivory won't load at all and I'm getting "flashing" with Waves plugins. the gui will flicker at random times. I thought I was seeing things. Good news is, I filed bug reports and Presonus is working on an update to be released shortly. My advice (as is their advice) is to install side by side in a different directory and see if you hit the bugs. Many people have not. I'm not one of the them  On the topic of Notion, it's a no brainer at $50.00 for Studio One Professional owners. No, it's not Finale or Sibelious but it is decent and my thought is buy in now on the cheap and hopefully they will keep improving it. Of course they could dump it as well. Has decent built in sounds though for mock ups and is easy to use.


----------

